# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Media filter baru dari Cirebon...sdg ditest dikolam pa Wi.

## spirulina

Serat PE kualitas terbaik... bahan untuk japmat.

Ini bahan lebih alus dr japmatt om ? atau sama seperti bulu2 nylon untuk breeding ? thank  ::  om awall sukses!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Mirip Kemucing/Bulu Ayam yah...
> Apakah Serat Plastik PE = Serat Tali Rafia?
> Murah meriah dong  
> 
> 
> ya sekilas sih mirip bahan yg dipakai buat kemoceng,.... tapi yang ini adalah sisa dari bahan yg dijadikan tambang atau jala nelayan.
> Nanti harga kita godok lagi biar terjangkau semua kalangan hobis koi. tentunya setelah kita test.
> pertama kali uji coba satu paket beratnya lebih dari 20-30KG dan saat diangkat dari dalam air beratnya luar biasa hingga dibutuhkan 2 orang untuk mengangkatnya...saat ini kita coba kemasan 15kgnya.


(ya sekilas sih mirip bahan yg dipakai buat kemoceng,.... tapi yang ini adalah sisa dari bahan yg dijadikan tambang atau jala nelayan.)
Klo gitu bisa pakai tambang plastik yg diurai?...

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

utk 1 meter kubik luas chamber filter, butuh berapa kg om?

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Interesting euy.... keep update ya om   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

utk 1m kubik nya butuh brp kg ya??

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Jadi bentuknya custom/tailor made ya om Awal.
Hitungan perkiraan harga per meter persegi nya kira2 berapa om Awal ?
pm ya om   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

> keliatannya bisa bagus tuh, kalo pkai kapas khan susah bersihin, kalo di semprot gampang rusak, kalo ini di semprot khan ga rusak, hampir kayak ijuk, tpi ini ga gampang rusak.
> kali bagus buat media telur jga nih.
> 
> ide bagus


Kalau buat telur, tetap lebih baik dari tambang plastik yang biurai Vic disamping lebih murah , lebih rapi , juga kemungkinan larva yang baru netas " kelibet" didalam serat bisa dihindari.

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aqiel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anshiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Om itu lubang jaringnya ukuran berapa cm? Dan cara masangnya gimana?

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Awal Urane

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Awal Urane

Kabar baik om Sinbun, sibuk bolak-balik Jakarta-Kendari. ngurusin Lobster n Jati. 
om Mochi monggo kontak langsung aja bos pabrik jaringnya.....

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Awal Urane

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Awal Urane

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## XStussy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aftereight

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sigit#31

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hinawat

Bagaimana kabarnya media ini? Apa masih diproduksi ya?

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

